# DirecTV2PC on Windows 8?



## islesfan

I have an "ultrabook" on the way from Amazon with Windows 8 installed. Anyone know if DirecTV2PC will work on it?


----------



## jdspencer

I suspect you will be the first one to know.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Pretty unlikely, maybe 20% chance.


----------



## CCarncross

I tried it on the pre-release..no go.


----------



## coolman302003

I don't see why you couldn't run it in Windows XP compatibility mode...unless Win 8 is not going to have that


----------



## dennisj00

I wish you luck!


----------



## kiknwing

islesfan said:


> I have an "ultrabook" on the way from Amazon with Windows 8 installed. Anyone know if DirecTV2PC will work on it?


I'm running the RTM build of windows 8 pro and have DirecTV2PC working on my laptop. Didn't do anything special to get it to run.


----------



## sean10780

I to have Windows 8 pro running and Directv2PC working as well.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Quick question. Is there a Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro or just Windows 8 Pro? Thanks.


----------



## kiknwing

yosoyellobo said:


> Quick question. Is there a Windows 8 and Windows 8 Pro or just Windows 8 Pro? Thanks.


Both. Here is the difference from newegg

Windows 8 - This is the main edition of Windows 8, which is targeted at home users. It's most similar to the "Home Premium" edition of Windows 7. With Windows 8, you get all the features you'd expect - the Windows desktop with support for traditional Windows desktop programs, the new environment formerly known as Metro, and other features designed for home users. Most people will be happy with this edition of Windows 8.

Windows 8 Pro - The Pro version is targeted at businesses and enthusiasts. It includes the kind of features traditionally included in professional editions of Windows: group policy support, remote desktop server capabilities, Windows domain support, encrypting file system, virtual hard disk booting, and BitLocker. There's one feature that might interest some of you here, though - you can only use Windows Media Center on Windows 8 Pro. It's available as a free add-in, but only for the Pro version of Windows 8.


----------



## tgater

I'd like to see an app, myself FWIW.


----------



## yosoyellobo

kiknwing said:


> Both. Here is the difference from newegg
> 
> Windows 8 - This is the main edition of Windows 8, which is targeted at home users. It's most similar to the "Home Premium" edition of Windows 7. With Windows 8, you get all the features you'd expect - the Windows desktop with support for traditional Windows desktop programs, the new environment formerly known as Metro, and other features designed for home users. Most people will be happy with this edition of Windows 8.
> 
> Windows 8 Pro - The Pro version is targeted at businesses and enthusiasts. It includes the kind of features traditionally included in professional editions of Windows: group policy support, remote desktop server capabilities, Windows domain support, encrypting file system, virtual hard disk booting, and BitLocker. There's one feature that might interest some of you here, though - you can only use Windows Media Center on Windows 8 Pro. It's available as a free add-in, but only for the Pro version of Windows 8.


Great info. Thanks.


----------



## islesfan

Well, I got the computer on Friday and it didn't run DirecTV2PC. It does most other things great, but no go on the DirecTV. Sould love to see a Windows 8 App like I have for my iPhone, though. Not the same, but would still be good.


----------



## Drew2k

Did you try to install it in compatibility mode? 

No guarantee this will work, but something to try: Right-click the installer, choose Properties, and on the Compatibility tab select one of the Windows 7 options.


----------



## Hoffer

I upgraded my Windows 7 desktop to Windows 8 over the weekend. Been using DirecTV2PC all work without a single issue. Actually, first time I launched it, I got an error message about my video card. Rebooted my computer, launched the application again and it has worked fine since.

I was especially glad that it continues working on my second monitor when I bring up the "Metro" interface. Seems like the second monitor always displays the desktop.


----------



## CCarncross

I can't get it to run correctly on Windows 7 64-bit either. Exact same computer, runs perfectly fine on 32-bit Windows 7, get audio with no video for all recordings that arent OTA on 64-bit Windows 7. OTA recordings playback fine.


----------



## Hoffer

I used DirecTV2PC on 64-bit Windows 7 since Windows 7 came out.


----------



## PHL

DTV2PC stopped working for me about 2-3 months ago. Everything was working fine until all of a sudden it wouldn't show any video. Audio and navigating through the menus all worked without a hitch.

Just now, I tried reinstalling DTV2PC. Same problem. I'm using Win7 ultimate, 64bit. 

FWIW, the MS Win8 Upgrade Advisor lists Directv2pc as compatible.


----------



## lparsons21

On my laptop after upgrading to win8, DirecTV2PC decided that the same card in the same machine no longer supported 'screen protection' or some such crap and wouldn't show a thing.


----------



## PHL

lparsons21 said:


> On my laptop after upgrading to win8, DirecTV2PC decided that the same card in the same machine no longer supported 'screen protection' or some such crap and wouldn't show a thing.


My issue is similar. I think the problem may have started when I updated my video card driver a few months ago. Most likely, when you upgraded to Win 8, you also updated your video driver. Just curious, does your laptop have ATI graphics?


----------



## dennisj00

A couple of times, I've had to downgrade video drivers on Win7 to keep Directv2PC working.


----------



## lparsons21

PHL said:


> My issue is similar. I think the problem may have started when I updated my video card driver a few months ago. Most likely, when you upgraded to Win 8, you also updated your video driver. Just curious, does your laptop have ATI graphics?


No, just Intel graphics.

In the original install the test software complained about the video, but the software worked in spite of it.


----------



## nino2469

I had it working on windows 8 with an nvidia card. I installed my ati card and now it will not work. I keep getting an error and the program closes out. I think there may be an ATI driver issue.


----------



## Hoffer

I have 2 Nvidia cards in SLI in my desktop. Never had an issue with DirecTV2PC on Windows 7 or 8. I have dual monitors and always have the application running on my second monitor. Free to do whatever I want on the first monitor.


----------



## CCarncross

I had never had any trouble with it until I upgraded to 64-bit...also running sli before and now just a really beefy card with a second card just for PhysX, but I also just used the newest drivers from nvidia's website when I recently upgraded...I may go back a few revisions and see if that magically fixes it.


----------



## dennisj00

I've had to downgrade several times on an nvidia GEForce card to keep DTV2PC running.


----------



## canesice

I installed windows 8 pro last friday on my 2008 gateway desktop. 
Installed directv2pc today, installed with no issues, and up and running first time.

So I think its down to individual HW on whether or not it will function..


----------



## PeterOne

The software started working on my Win 8 Pro after a reboot. AV is OK, but I do not see recordings in folders. Is it a known issue?


----------



## Steveb_77

I downloaded the updated version, but can't find it anywhere, not on my desktop or when I search. Its very strange.


----------



## PHL

canesice said:


> I installed windows 8 pro last friday on my 2008 gateway desktop.
> Installed directv2pc today, installed with no issues, and up and running first time.
> 
> So I think its down to individual HW on whether or not it will function..


After several months of D2PC not working under Win7 (audio, but no video), I upgraded to Win8 yesterday. Now, everything works fine.

I'm not sure if Win8 is using the AMD Catalyst driver that was already installed or just a generic AMD driver. I'm not a gamer, so I don't need the Catalyst drivers.

I imagine that this might work for a lot of people. A clean install of Win7 would probably also do the trick, since I know that it was working fine (with the Catalyst drivers) up until a few months ago.

We might be blaming the video drivers when in fact it might be a Windows issue. I know that I had a bunch of problems with Win7 a few months ago and finally tracked it down to excessive CPU usage by the Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver. During my troubleshooting period, I may have changed any number of things (including video drivers) that might cause playback issues.


----------



## PHL

PeterOne said:


> The software started working on my Win 8 Pro after a reboot. AV is OK, but I do not see recordings in folders. Is it a known issue?


This is not meant to be a definitive answer, but in my research on this issue I do not recall this being an issue. Maybe the particular HRxx is not set to use folders?


----------



## PeterOne

My DVR, HR34, is set up to use folders, but none of the folders and recordings in folders are present in the PC UI. Recordings outside of folders are present and could be played back.


----------

